# 2018 Cartier Santos Leather Strap Options



## MackyP

As we all know, the swatches in the boutique are not very accurate compared to the actual finished product.

I ended up selecting the blue and taupe as my extra straps. I was told the eta for delivery is around three months.

What did you choose and please post pictures as a reference to all?


----------



## Ducatiti

For reference this is a good video showing all the 17 strap options at the 2:47 mark..


----------



## Ducatiti

Finally found pictures online with a black alligator strap..


----------



## drhr

Blue for me . . .


----------



## Ducatiti

drhr said:


> Blue for me . . .


Thanks for sharing. I initially selected this for my TT but for my taste, too many colors involved but I may be wrong. Ended up choosing dark brown and black.

Wife ordered red and blue alligator straps for her medium SS. I'll get to wear them anyways


----------



## Manosar

Dang this is gorgeous


----------



## Ducatiti

drhr said:


> Blue for me . . .


Why does the blue strap look different here? Does your look like this at certain lighting conditions?

(borrowed pics from the Rolex forum)


















compared to this.. I'm confused  I believe that there is only one choice of blue for gator and calf. Perhaps a limited edition royal blue?


----------



## drhr

Ducatiti said:


> Why does the blue strap look different here? Does your look like this at certain lighting conditions?
> 
> (borrowed pics from the Rolex forum)
> 
> compared to this.. I'm confused  I believe that there is only one choice of blue for gator and calf. Perhaps a limited edition royal blue?
> 
> Not sure myself . . . mind is the lighter colored strap and it has never looked as dark as the first two you attached, maybe LE or just specifically for the blue dialed Santos?


----------



## Ducatiti

drhr said:


> Ducatiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the blue strap look different here? Does your look like this at certain lighting conditions?
> 
> (borrowed pics from the Rolex forum)
> 
> compared to this.. I'm confused  I believe that there is only one choice of blue for gator and calf. Perhaps a limited edition royal blue?
> 
> Not sure myself . . . mind is the lighter colored strap and it has never looked as dark as the first two you attached, maybe LE or just specifically for the blue dialed Santos?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that there was a special edition SF strap offered at release day. Was that you?
> 
> I'm hoping the ones being shipped now for new orders are the darker shade. The royal blue looks great on your SS though!
Click to expand...


----------



## gooter

This is the blue that I have. I'm try and take some more pictures in different lighting tomorrow.


----------



## drhr

Ducatiti said:


> drhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that there was a special edition SF strap offered at release day. Was that you?
> 
> I'm hoping the ones being shipped now for new orders are the darker shade. The royal blue looks great on your SS though!
> 
> 
> 
> No, not me but now that you mention that, it might just be so . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## dantan

gooter said:


> This is the blue that I have. I'm try and take some more pictures in different lighting tomorrow.


Lovely Strap!


----------



## Ducatiti

So I couldn't help it anymore, don't want to wait for the black and brown alligator straps to be delivered. I went to downtown SF Cartier and picked up these. 

Should I have gone another color? Like mentioned, I feel that the blue goes better with the SS... Please feel free to comment if you feel differently otherwise.

Lastly, would this work well with a suit or more of a dress down combo?


----------



## Manosar

That lighter blue is incredible. Makes the blue sword hands pop a bit more!


----------



## gooter

Blue and gold typically go very well together, but I'm just not feeling it here. I can't quite figure it out but it just looks a bit "off" to me.


----------



## Ducatiti

Manosar said:


> That lighter blue is incredible. Makes the blue sword hands pop a bit more!


Thank you..


----------



## Ducatiti

gooter said:


> Blue and gold typically go very well together, but I'm just not feeling it here. I can't quite figure it out but it just looks a bit "off" to me.


Thanks for the input as well. Too feminine, too much going on, ? 

Here is some pics with a sport coat (a bit dirty sorry hehe)


----------



## gooter

Ducatiti said:


> Thanks for the input as well. Too feminine, too much going on, ?
> 
> Here is some pics with a sport coat (a bit dirty sorry hehe)


Not feminine at all. I think it's because it's TT. I love it on SS (I have it), but it just looks out of place on the TT Santos to my eyes.


----------



## Ducatiti

gooter said:


> Not feminine at all. I think it's because it's TT. I love it on SS (I have it), but it just looks out of place on the TT Santos to my eyes.


Fair enough as I thought this from day 1. I just bought this because I can't wait any longer for my black and brown gator straps.

Do you think I should have gone with the stock dark brown calf strap that comes with this watch as my third strap? I don't have one on hand because I upgraded to gator as mentioned.

What would you suggest as a band color or type, and how lenient is Cartier about returns and/or exchanges for strap that have been tried on?


----------



## Ducatiti

For those who have swapped leather straps, how is the condition of the strap being removed from the clasp? I returned the blue gator and the black rubberized coating on the sides were peeling off exposing the leather where it hits the clasp. I don’t find this acceptable for a strap that was just tried on and not worn for a day or so. I don’t think I did anything wrong when installing.


----------



## Ducatiti

Thank you all for your suggestions and/or opinions. I ended up switching it with the dark brown calf (stock with this watch). I like the darker leather compared to the one that comes with the SS versions.


----------



## Ducatiti

As mentioned above. I returned the blue gator and exchanged for the dark brown calf. IMO, this color combo goes together better.

Note: this strap comes standard with the TT. My first choice but it didn't come with the watch when purchased as I upgraded to the black and dark brown gator. However the wait time is three months. The SS also comes with a brown calf strap but lighter in shade.


----------



## drhr

Ducatiti said:


> As mentioned above. I returned the blue gator and exchanged for the dark brown calf. IMO, this color combo goes together better.
> 
> Note: this strap comes standard with the TT. My first choice but it didn't come with the watch when purchased as I upgraded to the black and dark brown gator. However the wait time is three months. The SS also comes with a brown calf strap but lighter in shade.


Much better, goes well with the TT hue . . .


----------



## Ducatiti

Ducatiti said:


> For those who have swapped leather straps, how is the condition of the strap being removed from the clasp? I returned the blue gator and the black rubberized coating on the sides were peeling off exposing the leather where it hits the clasp. I don't find this acceptable for a strap that was just tried on and not worn for a day or so. I don't think I did anything wrong when installing.


Thanks Drhr! No regrets now as I was not happy with the $400 blue gator 

For future reference, one can avoid peeling the black coating on the sides of the strap when installing/uninstalling the strap from the clasp. I used a little leather conditioner as lubricant but carefully did not get it on the face of the strap as it will make it darker. Much smoother going in now especially with a stiff new strap.


----------



## Ducatiti

Video here featuring the red, blue, and purple straps on SS


----------



## drhr

Ducatiti said:


> Thanks Drhr! No regrets now as I was not happy with the $400 blue gator
> 
> For future reference, one can avoid peeling the black coating on the sides of the strap when installing/uninstalling the strap from the clasp. I used a little leather conditioner as lubricant but carefully did not get it on the face of the strap as it will make it darker. Much smoother going in now especially with a stiff new strap.


Ducatiti, here's a few pics of my strap, kinda hard to pick up in pics but hope it suffices . . .


----------



## Ducatiti

Thanks Drhr. Looks pretty bad too. I’m new to Cartier and their leather straps/clasps. Is this the norm for all models that used the same deployant. I’m awaiting delivery of two more gator straps and don’t want to ruin them considering I only have one Cartier clasp. I’m even thinking of purchasing replica clasps to avoid this when switching bands. 

Within minutes of installing and adjusting my blue gator, it basically looks like yours as pictured. I think the worst damage is when folding the strap to get underneath the “C” on the main clasp. 

On your third pic, is the black coating totally gone as circled in the picture below? It’s like $400 strap down the drain for me considering the inner leather is open to dirt and/or water


----------



## Ducatiti

I’m a sneakerhead and have black angelus leather paint laying around. I think sanding it down and painting this would aesthetically fix this. Sorry if I’m making a big deal out of this but Cartier should have thought of a better design or more sturdy coating on the straps.


----------



## drhr

Ducatiti said:


> Thanks Drhr. Looks pretty bad too. I'm new to Cartier and their leather straps/clasps. Is this the norm for all models that used the same deployant. I'm awaiting delivery of two more gator straps and don't want to ruin them considering I only have one Cartier clasp. I'm even thinking of purchasing replica clasps to avoid this when switching bands.
> 
> Within minutes of installing and installing my blue gator, it basically looks like yours as pictured. I think the worst damage is when folding the strap to get underneath the "C" on the main clasp.
> 
> On your third pic, is the black coating totally gone as circled in the picture below? It's like $400 strap down the drain for me considering the inner leather is open to dirt and/or water


Yeah the coating is basically gone, while I love the blue strap, I've been wearing the watch with the bracelet for awhile so you know, outta sight and all that . . .


----------



## Ducatiti

drhr said:


> Yeah the coating is basically gone, while I love the blue strap, I've been wearing the watch with the bracelet for awhile so you know, outta sight and all that . . .


Yep. Can't be seen much but in the long run it will get worse if you have multiple straps.

I guess I can accept it with the free strap eventually but not for the additional straps purchased. $400 gator ruined upon minutes


----------



## rondv22

True I think that Cartier did an great job on this satos but clasp does destroy the amazing gator straps. Here my brown option :


----------



## rondv22

They have one blue which more navy/royal blue. In pics it does look darker but it is lighter in the flesh. Here is my blue.


----------



## Ducatiti

rondv22 said:


> True I think that Cartier did an great job on this satos but clasp does destroy the amazing gator straps. Here my brown option :
> View attachment 14471167
> [/QUOT
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Thats dark brown gator looks amazing!!!
> 
> So the side of the straps basically looks like what was pictured earlier as well?


----------



## Ducatiti

Orange Alligator for future reference. It has a glossy finish and in certain lighting conditions it looks light brown/tan with orange hue. Last picture below is beside a Bob Marino Calf Blue strap.

Would you guys consider this a casual look with jeans, or it will go with a suit as well?


----------



## Ducatiti

Take care of your Cartier straps. Wore this twice, and this...


----------



## Ducatiti

Some may find this dumb and/or unnecessary but I ordered another Cartier clasp in an attempt to keep the straps in better condition. Returned the defective strap and decided to just go with Black and Brown alligator only, to go with the two clasps. This way the straps will last longer not needing to install/uninstall one clasp to share each time when switching.


----------



## Ducatiti

More straps arrived for my wife's medium and my large Santos..


----------



## Ducatiti

More pics for future reference of TT Large with alligator strap..


----------



## eli123123

Ducatiti said:


> Thanks for sharing. I initially selected this for my TT but for my taste, too many colors involved but I may be wrong. Ended up choosing dark brown and black.
> 
> Wife ordered red and blue alligator straps for her medium SS. I'll get to wear them anyways


Where can I buy extra straps? I recently bought one and i can't find straps for the new model anywhere! is there a website that sells them?


----------



## InitialAndPitch

drhr said:


> Blue for me . . .


@drhr - how do you find the strap in terms of robustness? Does it last well?


----------



## drhr

InitialAndPitch said:


> @drhr - how do you find the strap in terms of robustness? Does it last well?


it's fine though the clasp is a bit rough on the strap edges. Beautiful workmanship for sure . . .


----------



## rro

drhr said:


> it's fine though the clasp is a bit rough on the strap edges. Beautiful workmanship for sure . . .


How much did you pay for the alligator strap and extra clasp?


----------



## drhr

.


----------



## drhr

rro said:


> How much did you pay for the alligator strap and extra clasp?


$400.00 if I remember correctly . . .


----------



## MackyP

rro said:


> How much did you pay for the alligator strap and extra clasp?


If I'm not mistaken, I paid $385 for the clasp alone from the boutique.

There is this listing of which it comes with a calf strap with the newer style clasp... Not sure if it's a replica?









Cartier Santos Brown Authentic Leather Band Strap 40mm Deployment Clasp Watch | eBay


Great Price!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MellowYellow

MackyP said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I paid $385 for the clasp alone from the boutique.
> 
> There is this listing of which it comes with a calf strap with the newer style clasp... Not sure if it's a replica?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Santos Brown Authentic Leather Band Strap 40mm Deployment Clasp Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Great Price!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Definitely a replica at that price. You're looking at $700 for a clasp and calfskin strap from Cartier. I was quoted around $400 for a clasp alone, similar to another poster.


----------



## MackyP

Just received an $100 offer from the eBay seller for the strap and new design strap lol. I'm really tempted now just to check out the new gen clasp. Leather would be probably fake right?









Cartier Santos Brown Authentic Leather Band Strap 40mm Deployment Clasp Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cartier Santos Brown Authentic Leather Band Strap 40mm Deployment Clasp Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MackyP

New blue vs Old blue? I thought there was only one tone of blue..


----------



## AviF

Hi All: I purchased a new TT a few months ago which came with the brown leather calf as my additional strap. I REALLY want the black alligator. The only retailer where I currently live quoted me a price of almost $700 just for the strap! Sounded ridiculous so I reached out to a retailer in the US and I am still waiting to get a price. Has anyone recently purchased an alligator strap for the new santos medium (it now comes with holes)? Can you recommend a retailer? How much should it cost? many thanks!


----------



## MellowYellow

AviF said:


> Hi All: I purchased a new TT a few months ago which came with the brown leather calf as my additional strap. I REALLY want the black alligator. The only retailer where I currently live quoted me a price of almost $700 just for the strap! Sounded ridiculous so I reached out to a retailer in the US and I am still waiting to get a price. Has anyone recently purchased an alligator strap for the new santos medium (it now comes with holes)? Can you recommend a retailer? How much should it cost? many thanks!


I think you can order directly from the Cartier website or perhaps over the phone. Here's the US strap configurator



https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/watches/selections/strapconfigurator.html



The black alligator strap for my newer style Santos Medium is listed at $380 USD (I think it just went up to $400). Here's a picture with the part number. There is also a shorter version available (part# KDABYAKX).


----------



## AviF

MellowYellow said:


> I think you can order directly from the Cartier website or perhaps over the phone. Here's the US strap configurator
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/watches/selections/strapconfigurator.html
> 
> 
> 
> The black alligator strap for my newer style Santos Medium is listed at $380 USD (I think it just went up to $400). Here's a picture with the part number. There is also a shorter version available (part# KDABYAKX).
> 
> View attachment 16000924


Thanks for the info. I'm hoping it's $400, which is expensive but reasonable. In Israel where I'm currently living the retailer wants $700!! Unfortunately if you click the link for the santos medium it says "no straps are available" so that means I need a retailer to make the order. I have been in contact with one I know and I'm just waiting on price and delivery time. I'll then figure out how to get it to me.


----------



## AviF

MellowYellow said:


> I think you can order directly from the Cartier website or perhaps over the phone. Here's the US strap configurator
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/watches/selections/strapconfigurator.html
> 
> 
> 
> The black alligator strap for my newer style Santos Medium is listed at $380 USD (I think it just went up to $400). Here's a picture with the part number. There is also a shorter version available (part# KDABYAKX).
> 
> View attachment 16000924


One more question: Is your strap with the holes or is it the older version with no holes that just folds under the clasp? Thanks!


----------



## MellowYellow

AviF said:


> One more question: Is your strap with the holes or is it the older version with no holes that just folds under the clasp? Thanks!


Mine are the newer versions with the holes. The strap configurator seems to act up sometimes but I'm able to see a bunch of options for yours. The newer style clasp is the one on the right.


----------



## AviF

Tried and tried... keep on getting an error code at checkoput (both with CC and Paypal) the site just doesnt work! Very frustrating! Have you ordered from Cartier online? Does it work? Are their shipping times accurate?


----------



## MellowYellow

I saw your posts in the other threads. If you are trying to get something in Baltimore in the next few weeks you need to call individual ADs in that area to find one in stock. All of the straps I've received from boutiques in the DC area took 6-8 weeks to arrive. They had to special order them each time. Even the simple black alligator one. Good luck.


----------



## AviF

MellowYellow said:


> I saw your posts in the other threads. If you are trying to get something in Baltimore in the next few weeks you need to call individual ADs in that area to find one in stock. All of the straps I've received from boutiques in the DC area took 6-8 weeks to arrive. They had to special order them each time. Even the simple black alligator one. Good luck.


Thanks, MellowYellow. I really appreciate the guidance. I have contacted the closest retailer and I'm waiting on price and delivery time. The annoying thing is that the Cartier website says the price is $400 and that the delivery time to Baltimore is less than a week! I just cannot get it to work for me- probably because it knows I'm logging in from overseas, but who knows? Have you (or anyone else) ordered from Cartier online? Did they encounter error issues at checkout? Are their lead times for delivery accurate? If need be, I will have my wife make the order...


----------



## stebesplace

Picking up this thread, I know it's old but very applicable even today for folks looking to purchase additional straps. I picked up a Santos Medium, and have a blue alligator on order (8 week arrival), but after looking at photos, it doesn't appear like the blue they are using on the Santos Dumont (which I saw in person). The blue for the Santos is brighter. Even their catalog we went through had it looking darker than the photos lead on. I'm debating on telling my AD (I placed the order yesterday but can still intercept if i need) to switch to black or dark grey. I don't really want a bright blue, would prefer a very dark blue if I can, but that doesn't seem be an option.

Most of my attire for formal (using the alligator) would be black or brown shoes, black or brown belts, blue suit, or blue sport coats. 

Over time I'll acquire more straps, but out of the gate aside from bracelet, I'd like to get the "one" alligator for now, and can't tell between blue, dark grey, or black. My AD doesn't have any to view unfortunately, only the print catalog.


----------



## AviF

I ordered the black croc and it's already been about 8 weeks... I ordered without seeing anything aside from pics online and I think the black croc is the safest bet. Not sure why the delivery times are so ridiculously long. I do think the blue is much less dressy.


----------



## MellowYellow

How about adding an order for the black in addition to blue? When they arrive, decide which one you want, or maybe keep both. I have blue and am awaiting a shorter black one I ordered and will return the regular size black croc that I haven't opened yet. Black is the most versatile, but the blue is fun.


----------



## stebesplace

AviF said:


> I ordered the black croc and it's already been about 8 weeks... I ordered without seeing anything aside from pics online and I think the black croc is the safest bet. Not sure why the delivery times are so ridiculously long. I do think the blue is much less dressy.





MellowYellow said:


> How about adding an order for the black in addition to blue? When they arrive, decide which one you want, or maybe keep both. I have blue and am awaiting a shorter black one I ordered and will return the regular size black croc that I haven't opened yet. Black is the most versatile, but the blue is fun.


@AviF, noted about the dress aspects of the black, and that's why I originally leaned towards black since the bracelet to me is the more casual/sport side of the watch.

@MellowYellow I could certainly order both and see, just worried the blue is going to be not the shade i'd prefer (darker blue that's similar to what you'd get on the Dumont). So might go with both and see when they come in what's what.

Thanks for the feedback guys, I decided to not go with the grey, keeping to black or blue (or both) for now.


----------



## MackyP

stebesplace said:


> Picking up this thread, I know it's old but very applicable even today for folks looking to purchase additional straps. I picked up a Santos Medium, and have a blue alligator on order (8 week arrival), but after looking at photos, it doesn't appear like the blue they are using on the Santos Dumont (which I saw in person). The blue for the Santos is brighter. Even their catalog we went through had it looking darker than the photos lead on. I'm debating on telling my AD (I placed the order yesterday but can still intercept if i need) to switch to black or dark grey. I don't really want a bright blue, would prefer a very dark blue if I can, but that doesn't seem be an option.
> 
> Most of my attire for formal (using the alligator) would be black or brown shoes, black or brown belts, blue suit, or blue sport coats.
> 
> Over time I'll acquire more straps, but out of the gate aside from bracelet, I'd like to get the "one" alligator for now, and can't tell between blue, dark grey, or black. My AD doesn't have any to view unfortunately, only the print catalog.


Here are pictures of some straps to help you decide. Black alligator is my favorite as it brings out the beauty of the Santos. Love the contrast. I wear the brown alligator the least for some reason. When I'm wearing brown or tan shoes, I mostly go with tan calf strap.

































Yes, would be a lot nicer if the blue gator strap is darker. My wife's medium has a darker shade of blue fyi.


----------



## AviF

Great pics! It was Macky's pic of the black alligator that got me to order it. I'm, still waiting for mine, but that black alligator is just gorgeous. I agree that the tan strap which comes with the Santos as the standard option is also a really great option. I don't wear it much, but when you want to dress the watch down, it really does look perfect. My opinion is that the blue alligator pictured here is very casual and not sure if the going alligator is justified. In that color, the calf would look good too.


----------



## MackyP

AviF said:


> Great pics! It was Macky's pic of the black alligator that got me to order it. I'm, still waiting for mine, but that black alligator is just gorgeous. I agree that the tan strap which comes with the Santos as the standard option is also a really great option. I don't wear it much, but when you want to dress the watch down, it really does look perfect. My opinion is that the blue alligator pictured here is very casual and not sure if the going alligator is justified. In that color, the calf would look good too.


Thanks. Please post pics when you receive the strap. Actually, the pictured blue strap was from when I initially purchased the Santos and was eventually returned. I re-purchased a new blue one not long ago as I had always had a thing with blue straps. Still unworn in factory bag and may eventually sell, I have a grey alligator strap incoming. Always liked it on the sold gold case. I'm not sure if it would look good on TT.


----------



## stebesplace

MackyP said:


> Thanks. Please post pics when you receive the strap. Actually, the pictured blue strap was from when I initially purchased the Santos and was eventually returned. I re-purchased a new blue one not long ago as I had always had a thing with blue straps. Still unworn in factory bag and may eventually sell, I have a grey alligator strap incoming. Always liked it on the sold gold case. I'm not sure if it would look good on TT.


Excited to see photos of the grey. I ended up calling my AD to switch from blue to black, can always get more!

I'm curious on the deployant, seems like there are two kinds, one that folds the leather, the other that has a pin and keeps it under (unfolded)? Trying to figure this all out.


----------



## elchuckee77

Santos 100 xl









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

stebesplace said:


> Excited to see photos of the grey. I ended up calling my AD to switch from blue to black, can always get more!
> 
> I'm curious on the deployant, seems like there are two kinds, one that folds the leather, the other that has a pin and keeps it under (unfolded)? Trying to figure this all out.


Yes, newer deployant requires straps with the holes. Make sure that you purchased the correct one. The original version is better built as the current version feels light and flimsy to include the folding action. If one does a lot of strap changes with one buckle, go with the new type.










I know have three of the original deployants.. Have on sale in the classifieds.


----------



## MackyP

Let's see some more OEM straps!


----------



## JaySol

Ducatiti said:


> Finally found pictures online with a black alligator strap..


I'm going to get a TT Santos and wear it on a black strap. So nice that you can dress the watch up or down. Beauty!


----------



## MackyP

Good choice! Probably my favorite combo with the black gator strap, close second is the grey gator.


----------

